# Markus Ruhl knows squat!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.filecabi.net/u.php?file=1126118860.wmv


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

i got the vid

Why doesn't he go to parralel?


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 20, 2005)

If any current pro even has a chance at matching Ronnie in size it's my man Markus...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

Wel he is going verry deep, just not all thee way, I'm sure he has his reasons.
*Super Flex*Yeah your right on that one, but his back is still to thin to be any threat to Big Ron!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

he is not going deep in the slightest mate.

He doesn't even go to parralel, was just wondering the reason.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah that's special technique, If you do it this way you will grow ten times faster!!!!!
HAHAH no just kidding, I think it's because of something that happened to his belly button a while ago it plopped out or something and now he's probably scared to put to much pressure on his stomach.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

Here we go again!?!?


His legs are freakin massive and those were some good pumping reps...

But he looked like he was having trouble balancing the weight
going on and off the rack... --  WTF???

He should bury that weight at his size and have no trouble balancing it...

look at that VID of Platz!?!?!?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

his ROM was very reduced but it seems to work.

Ronnie uses partial reps for a lot of exercises and he is the best bodybuilder.

Suppose it doesn't matter as long as the muscle gets stimulated.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 20, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Wel he is going verry deep, just not all thee way, I'm sure he has his reasons.
> *Super Flex*Yeah your right on that one, but his back is still to thin to be any threat to Big Ron!


I agree... I hope he pounds it hard as hell man. Not to beat Ronnie but to take his place as the next champ.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

his legs are awesome.  His squat form is shit and yes, he is not even at parallel with his depth.  Could be that he is tight in the legs and lower back.  He walks like he is really tight and moves like he is really tight.  Could also be that he is just a pussy and wants to put a lot of weight on the bar to feed his ego.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> his legs are awesome. His squat form is shit and yes, he is not even at parallel with his depth. Could be that he is tight in the legs and lower back. He walks like he is really tight and moves like he is really tight. Could also be that he is just a pussy and wants to put a lot of weight on the bar to feed his ego.


Sit on the bar and he'll squat you too! Pussy...HA!





That dude just looks like he would rip you a new one!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Sit on the bar and he'll squat you too! Pussy...HA!




He may do a curtise with me on the bar but he wont squat me.  I don't call what he is doing a squat.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> He may do a curtise with me on the bar but he wont squat me. I don't call what he is doing a squat.


Yeah he's not going down very deep but the results speak amazing things about that man right there. BILLY BADASS FOR SURE! He kinda reminds me of me...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Yeah he's not going down very deep but the results speak amazing things about that man right there. BILLY BADASS FOR SURE! He kinda reminds me of me...




I know, the results are amazing.  I am not doubting that.  The only thing I said was that he is not doing a squat.  If it wont pass in a lifting federation it is not a squat.  In most federations you can get away with parallel or just below.  In my book you really need to sink it ass to ankles to count.  His legs are killer though.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know, the results are amazing. I am not doubting that. The only thing I said was that he is not doing a squat. If it wont pass in a lifting federation it is not a squat. In most federations you can get away with parallel or just below. In my book you really need to sink it ass to ankles to count. His legs are killer though.


I agree P...


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know, the results are amazing.  I am not doubting that.  The only thing I said was that he is not doing a squat.  If it wont pass in a lifting federation it is not a squat.  In most federations you can get away with parallel or just below.  In my book you really need to sink it ass to ankles to count.  His legs are killer though.




Yes, and once you start squatting this way, a whole new world awaits you.  I dropped a considerable amount of weight to squat ass to ankles, and right now, I work out with 250 just to get it right.  i was able to almost double this doing the "almost parallel" stuff, but if olympians can recover from a deep squat with what i was half-assed squatting, someday so can I.  Then again, we are arguing oly lifting on a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

All the judges @ Power meets in MI look for just below parallel

If you practice exact parallel, you will likely get a no-squat...

To insure everyone gets parallel, they force you to go just below to make sure...

IMO - if you mirrored the angle of his femur @ the bottom of his ROM...
(with the plane of the mirror, parallel to the ground at the height of his knee)

I would count this as a full squat


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> All the judges @ Power meets in MI look for just below parallel
> 
> If you practice exact parallel, you will likely get a no-squat...
> 
> ...


A couple are full squats but only a couple. I doubt even if he went deeper that weight would give him any real trouble...


----------

